
Linguistic analysis of who wrote the op-ed (Python) - ehudla
http://maxberggren.se/2018/09/07/who-wrote-the-op-ed/
======
badrabbit
Very interesting,but should have eliminated most of the secretaries. They
oversee departments of usgov,even though they are wh appointees,they don't
have a lot of oval office exposure.

They may have accounted for writing style analysis before posting the article.
NYT has a superb team of security experts.

Anyways,I agree with OP,it's likely the VP.

------
ehudla
What does it tell us that the Python op-ed hunting hack got the least amount
of HN votes compared to the two R submissions?

